# Does a griddle separate from the stove get as hot (500F) as one built-in?



## curiousaboutagriddle (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi I can't thank you enough for your time and energy and love spent with this 

Does a non-built-in griddle you place on burner, like this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




can it get as hot (500 degrees F) as a built-in one, like the picture i attached below?

I am moving and am worried my pancakes won't come out as great on a stand-alone griddle that I place on a burner.

Which is where I come to my 2nd, science-lesson-type question: if you left this stand-alone griddle on the burner forever, does the temperature just keep rising and rising or is there a point it stops (for example it can only get up to 300 degrees F)? 

Thank you greatly for your time! It means alot!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 1, 2014)

As an alternative, you could get yourself an electric griddle to be sure of the temperature.


----------



## curiousaboutagriddle (Oct 1, 2014)

hey! you are right! i will look into getting one of those then! thank you so much!


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2014)

curiousaboutagriddle said:


> hey! you are right! i will look into getting one of those then! thank you so much!





We are here to help. But in the meantime, welcome to DC and stick around. This is a great place with answers to anything you may need to know. Lots of fun, lots of laughs, lots of information. Some useful, some not.


----------



## curiousaboutagriddle (Oct 1, 2014)

it looks like it doesn't it?  

how cool that someone would take the time to answer 

thank you for the introduction i will make a point to look around


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2014)

If you use cast iron, it can get much hotter than you want it to and will burn your food.


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2014)

curiousaboutagriddle said:


> it looks like it doesn't it?
> 
> how cool that someone would take the time to answer
> 
> thank you for the introduction i will make a point to look around



Very rarely will a question be unanswered. Even if to just say, "We don't know." But I have never seen that happen here.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2014)

How hot the griddle gets depends on the power of the burners you put it on.  It could easily reach 500ºF.  

On a home range I would expect no issue with its getting hot enough to cook pancakes.  I don't think you need 500ºF for pancakes.  350ºF is normal for pancakes.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> How hot the griddle gets depends on the power of the burners you put it on.  It could easily reach 500ºF.
> 
> On a home range I would expect no issue with its getting hot enough to cook pancakes.  I don't think you need 500ºF for pancakes.  350ºF is normal for pancakes.



That's another advantage of an electric griddle.  It lists the temperature to set for several items, including pancakes.

Years ago, I had a Sunbeam electric griddle.  Perfect pancakes every time.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 1, 2014)

We have a cast iron griddle and an electric stove top.
Since the griddle takes up two burners and the two you need are not the same size (front is bigger than back) the griddle is very uneven as far as temp distribution goes.
It works, but its not right.

This is just one of the reasons I wish I had a real stove.  A commercial gas range.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> We have a cast iron griddle and an electric stove top.
> Since the griddle takes up two burners and the two you need are not the same size (front is bigger than back) the griddle is very uneven as far as temp distribution goes.
> It works, but its not right.
> 
> This is just one of the reasons I wish I had a real stove.  A commercial gas range.



I have a gas range with two high utput burners in front and two different lower output burners in the back.  When I used a griddle, I had to fiddle with the burners to try to get the the outputs the same.  I got tired of trying so don't use one anymore.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I have a gas range with two high utput burners in front and two different lower output burners in the back.  When I used a griddle, I had to fiddle with the burners to try to get the the outputs the same.  I got tired of trying so don't use one anymore.



If I did not have so many gadgets, I might consider an electric griddle.
We still use ours now that i have figured out how to do it.
But the heat is not even and a PIA.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been researching gas ranges as we are going to be adding one to the house we just moved into.  There are a lot of differences between them, even seemingly very similar ranges.  Looking at two 5 burner gas ranges - both have the longer center burner for a reversible grill/griddle.  

The Kenmore got terrible reviews saying that the middle burner never got the griddle hot enough for pancakes, much less for searing a steak on the grill side.  The nearly identical looking GE got rave reviews for the center burner.  If you looked at them side by side, you'd think that it was just a coin toss, or maybe just pick the least expensive one, but after reading up on them, I don't see any contest.  Also the GE comes with the grill/griddle, while the Kenmore requires that you buy that extra.  

It pays to do some research before you buy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 1, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> I have been researching gas ranges as we are going to be adding one to the house we just moved into.  There are a lot of differences between them, even seemingly very similar ranges.  Looking at two 5 burner gas ranges - both have the longer center burner for a reversible grill/griddle.
> 
> The Kenmore got terrible reviews saying that the middle burner never got the griddle hot enough for pancakes, much less for searing a steak on the grill side.  The nearly identical looking GE got rave reviews for the center burner.  If you looked at them side by side, you'd think that it was just a coin toss, or maybe just pick the least expensive one, but after reading up on them, I don't see any contest.  Also the GE comes with the grill/griddle, while the Kenmore requires that you buy that extra.
> 
> It pays to do some research before you buy.



Where are you getting the reviews?
GE is sometimes rebranded Kenmore.  

I want something along the commercial/proffessional style. Wolf comes to mind.  Like the ones we see on TV.  Remember the range on the TV show "Full House" I think it was called?  I loved that range.
One day i will have one. I hope I am not to old to really use it though!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 1, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> If I did not have so many gadgets, I might consider an electric griddle.
> We still use ours now that i have figured out how to do it.
> But the heat is not even and a PIA.



For my birthday this last May, Glenn gave me a Cuisinart Griddler, which is a multi-purpose appliance.  That is, it can cook waffles, pancakes, sandwiches, panini, sausages, bacon, grill meats, etc.

It has allowed us to eliminate at least 3 small appliances and has yet to be put into the cabinet because it gets used ALL THE TIME!!  We were amazed at how versatile/useful it is.

It opens flat, like a book, to cook pancakes and such.  In fact it has more surface area than our big (we thought) Presto electric griddle.  It's super.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to DC. If you want an electric griddle that heats to 500, you need to look at lefse griddles. I have one of these with a non-stick coating, as does my mom, my aunt, my cousins. We use them to make lefse because you need the griddle that hot.

lefse grill, lefse griddle, bethany lefse grill, bethany lefse griddle


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> If I did not have so many gadgets, I might consider an electric griddle.
> We still use ours now that i have figured out how to do it.
> But the heat is not even and a PIA.




I ended up getting a Cuisinart Griddler (same as Katie H).  We use it for pancakes, panini, burgers, chicken...


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2014)

My range also has different outputs for every burner, and I've used the grill pan that came with it, but not very often.  It's cast iron and SO dang heavy that it's hard to get it out of the storage drawer in the range, let alone clean it.  

I'll have to check out those Cuisinart griddlers.  I usually just grill meats outside on the weber, but for multiple pancakes, French toast, etc. when family is here, it sounds like that would be nice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2014)

I have an electric Presto Liddle Griddle, got it super cheap from an Amazon promo.  It's perfect for 2 to 4 people, and I store it atop my toaster oven.  It can cook to 400°F plus.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 1, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> My range also has different outputs for every burner, and I've used the grill pan that came with it, but not very often.  It's cast iron and SO dang heavy that it's hard to get it out of the storage drawer in the range, let alone clean it.
> 
> I'll have to check out those Cuisinart griddlers.  I usually just grill meats outside on the weber, but for multiple pancakes, French toast, etc. when family is here, it sounds like that would be nice.



Yes, Cheryl, it is ultra-handy for making lots of pancakes and bunches of French toast.

I've been easily able to cook 8 nice-sized pancakes and as many slices of French toast on the Griddler.

It's also awesome for cooking bacon, using the ridged grill plates and a closed lid.  No bacon splatters.  No babysitting the bacon.  Perfect bacon every time.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 1, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Where are you getting the reviews?
> GE is sometimes rebranded Kenmore.
> 
> I want something along the commercial/proffessional style. Wolf comes to mind.  Like the ones we see on TV.  Remember the range on the TV show "Full House" I think it was called?  I loved that range.
> One day i will have one. I hope I am not to old to really use it though!



User reviews on Amazon and Home Depot, test reviews at Consumer Reports.  When they all agree, then there must be something to it.

Anything higher than the GE at around $1000 is over my spending limit.  If I can't cook on that, then I'm not much of a cook.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Yes, Cheryl, it is ultra-handy for making lots of pancakes and bunches of French toast.
> 
> I've been easily able to cook 8 nice-sized pancakes and as many slices of French toast on the Griddler.
> 
> It's also awesome for cooking bacon, using the ridged grill plates and a closed lid. No bacon splatters. No babysitting the bacon. Perfect bacon every time.


 
Thank you Katie, and Andy, for your input on the Cuisinart Griddler.   It sure helps.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I have an electric Presto Liddle Griddle, got it super cheap from an Amazon promo. It's perfect for 2 to 4 people, and I store it atop my toaster oven. It can cook to 400°F plus.


 
Thanks, Dawg.   I'll have to look that up on Amazon.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 2, 2014)

Since I only cook for myself, I've turned to frozen pancakes that heat up nicely in my toaster oven.  Less mess and they taste great.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 2, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> My range also has different outputs for every burner, and I've used the grill pan that came with it, but not very often.  It's cast iron and SO dang heavy that it's hard to get it out of the storage drawer in the range, let alone clean it.
> 
> I'll have to check out those Cuisinart griddlers.  I usually just grill meats outside on the weber, but for multiple pancakes, French toast, etc. when family is here, it sounds like that would be nice.



I bake French toast, sausage and bacon at high heat in the oven when I need to make a lot. Works great, no special equipment required - just a couple of half-sheet pans.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I bake *French toast*, sausage and bacon at high heat in the oven when I need to make a lot. Works great, no special equipment required - just a couple of half-sheet pans.


 
I'll have to try that with French toast.


----------



## curiousaboutagriddle (Oct 29, 2014)

gotgarlic: oh no  thank you for informing me 

addie: my kind of forum  How great 

andy: interesting to know  thank you 

zhizara: Ok  I will look into that sunbeam then  Thanks 

roll_bones: That's unfortunate  Well I look forward to the day you can cook on a stove you want to cook on 

Andy: Like I had wanted to say to roll_bones above too is What's funny is some of you might be looking at my griddle thinking "lucky you"; I literally will fry up 1 pancake at a time because the back of the griddle gets too dirty and is a pain to clean  ok laziness disappear now!!   Tired of frying? I've never heard of such a thing 

roll_bones: sorry about that  Well one day maybe you can get what you want then  Time to sell the kids yes?

rpcookin: you are just like me  always researching  its worth it isn't it?

roll_bones: you can always just go to your search engine of choice and literally ask a question or phrase any question you have in any way possible  for example you could type in "gas range reviews kemmore" or "i am looking for reviews of a gas range" etc. . .. 
i don't remember specifically that tv set kitchen no, but i can imagine it must have been large  well i hope you one day get this 

katie H: how cool !   well i hope you find even more uses for it  I will look into that one too and see if i like it 

CWS: Great to be welcomed  Thank you for the recommendation I will look into it 

Andy: interesting  I will look into it; it sounds like that would be the one to get then 

Hey Cheryl: Maybe find a pan that isn't heavy and such a pain if possible? Thanks for your input 

Dawgluver: Hey! Thanks  I will check that one out 

Katie: haaha wow! On my griddle i posted a picture of i will literally do just 1 pancake at a time. This is all great to know  thanks 

rpcookin:  

zhizara: interesting  I usually like to make mine myself because i enjoy using my own ingredients, whether its organic, no tap spring water, vegan, etc. but i will consider that too 

gotgarlic: yes  I actually did this the other day with a pancake  it came out great  thanks for the advice 

thank you all for the information and laughs  Good luck to you all


----------



## Addie (Oct 29, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> That's another advantage of an electric griddle.  It lists the temperature to set for several items, including pancakes.
> 
> Years ago, I had a Sunbeam electric griddle.  Perfect pancakes every time.





An electric griddle and frying pan were almost a guarantee of a perfect meal. Today, the slow cooker has replaced the electric frying pan. And Lodge has replaced the electric griddle.


----------

